# Profiled By The TSA? There's An App For That



## CHamilton (Apr 28, 2012)

Profiled By The TSA? There's An App For That



> More than a decade after 9/11, heightened security at U.S. airports has become routine, yet some religious and minority groups say they're unfairly singled out for even more screening. Well, now there's an app for that.
> 
> The mobile app is called FlyRights. Travelers who suspect they have been profiled take out their smartphone, tap a finger on the app and answer about a dozen questions. Then they hit "submit" and an official complaint is filed immediately with the Transportation Security Administration.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (May 2, 2012)

I am sure it happens. But when I was subjected to a really disquieting event on Amtrak, which I won't go intO, I didn't whip out an app and complain. I didnt call. I didn't fill out a form. I walked directly to customer relations, gave a brief summary of the problem, and demanded to talk to the manager In charge of the relevant issue.

If you make it too easy to complain, too many whiners start complaining. When too many whiners start complaining the powers that be stop taking complaints seriously.

My complaint was taken deathly seriously, and was dealt with severely. I walked up, gave much infoormation, in person, to the person who had authority to do something's face, while giving them enough of my credentials needed to tell them I am a veteren rider of Amtrak and rail advocate, a governing officer of the most effective rail advocacy organization in NJ, and so on.

I talked to a human being, told them a problem, and gave then a reason to both believe me and do something about it. If your problem is not such that you are willing to take time and effort to report it, it isnt important enough to complain about at all.


----------



## Trogdor (May 2, 2012)

I thought religious minorities were allowed to pat themselves down, while only little old ladies and their toddler grandkids with top-secret military security clearance ever get any extra security screening.


----------

